# What Japanese Products Do You Like?



## jeywalk (May 7, 2013)

Hi all,

My name is Jerry, and I am on a project researching Japanese products. I know a lot of you have spent some time in Japan and understand the culture and scene there. I wanted to know what are the most innovative, high quality products that you have seen?

For example, I am a big fan of hinoki and binchotan products, as well as Japanese craftsmanship in making knives. Wondering what are some other people's favorites?

Regards,


----------

